# hydrocotyle tripartita how to plant?



## punchy (Jul 3, 2011)

I bought some hydrocotyle tripartita today, and it came as a tangled mess really. I'm hoping to use it to form a carpet and I was wondering if anybody here knows how to plant it, of has had any experience with this plant.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I realize it's a lot smaller the the hydro's I'm use to, but the best method for me wa to separate the individual runners & try to get the runner buried with the stalks sticking out of the substrate. Pulling it through the substrate gripping the base end of the stem with tweezers seems to do that nicely.

Tommy


----------



## eser21 (Apr 19, 2011)

I may be wrong here...but
as i understand this type of plant the best way to plant is to cut each runner so each individual stem has leaves on one end and a T on the other. Use tweezers at 45 degrees, push in and wiggle tweezers out. The T end will then continue to grow if freshly cut to create the runners for propigation.
But like i said i havent used this exact plant...


----------



## punchy (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks for the help guys, look like im gunna need to buy some tweezers and patience


----------

